# I'm about to get one, thinking of waiting for a 03?



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

Hey all, 
I've been shopping around for used and new cars for a while, and have decided on the Spec V. Couple opinion questions: 

1. Get a 02 now for less $ or wait a month and pay a bit more for a 03? 
2. This will be my first manual. I know how to drive them alright and test drove the V just fine, but I need some major tips to get better (like websites and such). I don't just mean performance-wise, but basic tips too. I know practice is more valuable, but I'll get that regardless. Thx in advance.
3. What does everyone suggest to do about Nissan's crappy paint jobs I've heard all about? Anyone know about protective film products like these: http://www.bodydynamics.biz/products.htm

Testing one overnight right now. Even though I've already decided to buy it, I've had to try it for longer than a quick test drive. 

ttyl, 
ruyen


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2002)

I say wait for the 2003. My nissan dealer said it shouldn't be long before they are ready to be ordered. But anyways, I think its best to let them work out the quirks in this new model. I've heard alot of problems have come up with the 02, I'm waiting till I can order a 2003 before I get mine. Good luck to ya.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i think i am going to wait for 04 ...(money reasons..)
but i will have my spec v............


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Some of the early production Spec V's had some issues, mine was an early production model, i had no problems... Depending on what you want to do to it, you could save the $$ get an '02 and spend the savings on parts! 

FYI: if you take really good care of the paint its not an issue, unless its black... otherwise just have the dealer add another layer of clearcoat.


----------



## HoldenASpecV (Jul 27, 2002)

*ABOUT CRAPPY PAINT JOBS*

i just BOUGHT A SPECV but i havent had any problems at all with my paint. but if u want u can tell the dealer that you want an extra coat of clearcoat. im not sure how much it will be but it would be worth it though.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: ABOUT CRAPPY PAINT JOBS*



HoldenASpecV said:


> *i just BOUGHT A SPECV but i havent had any problems at all with my paint. but if u want u can tell the dealer that you want an extra coat of clearcoat. im not sure how much it will be but it would be worth it though. *



For clearcoating the whole car you might as well wait for the paint to go to shit and have them paint and clearcoat the whole car. To add another coat of clear you would have to scuff and mask the whole car. Would not be worth it to do it now. 

Again, I work at a Nissan dealer and have had no problems with the new Spec-V's at all. 

Depending on what your looking for, 2002 Spec-V has black/red interior and Nissan offers 0.9% financing and will get your choice of what is left at the dealers. The 2003 Spec-V is going to have black/silver interior and can order it to your liking. The 2003's are supposed to be out in the next couple of months.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

*.9%*

.9?!? Really? I'm sure that's w.a.c., but what would the average rate be for a person with good credit, but not much of it? I was quoted 6.9, but if I can get .9 I'd settle for an 02.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

A lot of it has to do with your downpayment. The .9% is what Nissan is offering for incentive to get rid of the 2002's. It's a good deal. If you do the math over 5 yrs., it saves you a lot of cash.


----------



## Diesel Clown (Jul 18, 2002)

i would def wait for 03. i almost drove home a vibrant blue 02 spec fully loaded in march but after hearing all the concerns with paint, tranny, oil...i just had to wait. besides, i really wanted to get it in yellow and now its going to be in production for 03! putting down a huge downpayment on ur finance obviously makes ur apr a LOT lower so work it out. good luck.
steve


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

*dpmts*

Speaking of downpayments, what would be considered "huge" or worthy of a good APR?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

If this helps you any I'm a 23 year old married student. I've got very good credit according to the dealer and my banker. I don't have alot of credit mind you, I've just always been on time with bills, payments and such.

I paid 3000k down, and financed 16000 with my bank. At a 7% interest rate over 5 years my payments are 324 a month.

Insurance on this car is going to run me about 420 for six months. Thats compared to the 360 I've been paying for a 93 saturn sporst coupe. Not bad at all I say.

You can go to the Nissan site or www.Saturn.com and use the affordiability calculator thingy to figure up monthly payments and such. It lets you configure the months of financing, the interst rate, purchase price, trade in value, and down payment in order to give you a ruff quote on payments.


----------



## Diesel Clown (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: dpmts*



ruyen said:


> *Speaking of downpayments, what would be considered "huge" or worthy of a good APR? *


basically, the less you need to borrow, the lower your apr so it really depends on ur bank.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2002)

i'd say wait for the '03 model, if 
if i hear they will work out the problems about shifting, and the interior color has changed(i'd say for the better), and i think the weight of the car has been reduced by about 40lbs.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2002)

Yeah, the transmission is supposed to be better, but I'm not sure if I like the pics of the grey (didn't look "silver" to me) interior. 40lbs lighter? really?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2002)

ruyen,
well i compared the curb weights from the Nissan Canadian Website (for the 2002 model) to the U.S. website(for the 2003 model).


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2002)

To get a better idea of how the interior will look just go to the nissan website Nissandriven and check out the interior 360 view.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2002)

Yeah, that's what I meant by pics. I'll reserve my final opinion for after I've seen it in person, but it didn't do anything for me right away.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

Well, long story short:
Went to check out the new interior in person, salesman asked what it would take for me to consider taking it tonight, I jokingly say "invoice", hour later I'm walking out paying barely over for my 2003 Aztec V. 

Heh, and I always told myself I'd never get a red car. It was so new it didn't have a shifter...word of advice: Shifting with a naked bolt thread is not all it's cracked up to be.  Now if I can only find someone nearby with a new 02 who doesn't like their red seats... <- only 1/4 joking there.

PS: Guess I should change my siggy now huh?


----------



## simphmerj (Jul 30, 2002)

just out of curiousity, how much did you pay/what did they say the invoice was ? (and options too). thanks

allan


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2002)

Get the 03 just for the improved Transmission. I have a 02 and I sure wish Nissan would do a recall and give us all the 03 tranny. I have a friend with a 6 speed Maxima and he has the same problems with the shifting.


----------

